# Salmon



## bigmikey14 (Jan 17, 2016)

Kid has been asking me when I'm going to make more. So going to vac seal some up for him. In the mad hunky brine/cure for 36 hours, now forming pellicle and will smoke later tonight.


----------



## bluewhisper (Jan 17, 2016)

smf://oh_heck_yes.exe display = reach_through_monitor_and_grab_snack


----------



## bigmikey14 (Jan 17, 2016)

5 hours forming pellicle,  finally going on the smoker






Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmikey14 (Jan 17, 2016)

Smoked to 140 IT, chilled outside at 0° for 20 minutes,  vac sealed and off to bed. 































Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 18, 2016)

Looks delicious!!!

Al


----------



## bigmikey14 (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanks Al!


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 18, 2016)

Looks good!  Nice Job!

Keep on Smoking,

John


----------



## richtee (Aug 17, 2016)

Pretty stuff! And it’s finally on the site. What a battle that one was to get right. Thanks for the testing Mike!


----------

